# Die Kraft-Rollen oder Multi und Schlepprollen ( Shakespeare 2150 - 2155)



## Hecht100+ (8. Mai 2020)

Die Kraft –Rollen, so wurden diese Rollen im Shakespeare-Katalog damals umworben.







Heute stelle ich euch einmal eine etwas andere Rollenserie vor, die Shakespeare Multirollen Modelle 2150 bis 2155. Diese Rollen wurden für das schwere Angeln auf die großen Fische im Meer angepriesen. Die Modelle 2154 bis 2155 waren mit einer automatischen Schnurführung ausgestattet.






Hier meine beiden 2153, die größten in dieser Serie. Es sind nur Kleinigkeiten, die die beiden Rollen voneinander unterscheidet. So sind bei Nr.1 die Seitendeckel in glattem Kunststoff, es fehlen die Einhängeösen, bei Nr. 2 sind die Seitendeckel in Lederoptik geprägt und sie ist mit Einhängeösen ausgestattet.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 links Nr. 2, rechts Nr. 1



	

		
			
		

		
	
 rechts Nr. 1, links Nr. 2


Auf der anderen Seite ist die Getriebeausbuchtung im Seitendeckel bei den Modellen verschieden, ebenso die Form des Griffknaufes. Auch sitzt der Freilaufhebel bei den beiden Modellen etwas versetzt.



	

		
			
		

		
	
  Nr. 2



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Nr. 1

Diese Rollen waren von 1967 bis 1977 in Rot erhältlich. 
Ihr Schnurfassungsvermögen beträgt 300 mtr. 0,70mm Schnur oder 1200 mtr. 0,35mm Schnur. Laut Katalog war das nächste Modell dann in Grün gehalten, kommt leider auf den Bilder unten nicht so rüber.
Unten habe ich noch zwei Bilder aus einem neueren Shakespeare-Katalog angehangen, die mir in freundlicher Weise  wie das obere Katalog-Bild von @Jason zur Verfügung gestellt wurden. (Danke). Hier ist die Farbe der Rollen dann auf grün gewechselt, welche dann ab 1978 im Programm war. Neu kamen dann auch noch die 2156 und 2157 hinzu.


----------



## Jason (8. Mai 2020)

Schöne Vorstellung @Hecht100+  

Gruß Jason


----------



## eiszeit (8. Mai 2020)

Kann mich nur anschließen


----------



## dawurzelsepp (11. Mai 2020)

Danke für die Vorstellung


----------



## Hecht100+ (4. Juni 2021)

Über ein Jahr nach dem ersten Artikel hat sich doch ein erweitertes Katalogwissen aufgetan:

Im der Angelfibel von 1978 hat sich mit den Rollen doch noch mehreres geändert:

1. Die Bremsen. Sie bestehen jetzt aus einem Hitzebeständigen Material, im 1975er Katalog waren es noch Metallscheiben und Lederscheiben.

2. Die Rollen sind jetzt mit einer Freilaufkontrolle ausgestattet worden, so das sich die Drehgeschwindigkeit dem jeweiligen Wurfgewicht anpasst, so das keine Perücken durch ein Überlaufen entstehen können.

3. Es sind die Modelle 2156 und 2157 dazu gekommen, die beide mit einer automatischen Schnurführung ausgestattet sind. Die Übersetzungen und das Gewicht der anderen Rollen ist laut Katalog gleich geblieben.

Im Katalog 1980 wurde dann die neue Bremse als hochsensible Fliehkraftbremse beworben, die Rollen 2150, 2151 und 2154 sind umgestaltet worden auf leichtere Plastikspulen, so das ihr Gewicht dadurch niedriger wurde. Die 2152 war im Katalog gleich schwer geblieben, während die zwei großen 2154 und 2155 laut Katalog an Gewicht verloren, die 2156 jedoch an Gewicht zunahm.

Das besondere in diesem Jahr war jedoch, das die 2157 umbenannt wurde in 2157-400, sie bekam dann noch zwei größere Geschwister dazu, die 2157-600 und die 2157-900





Hier der Katalog von 1980







Die kleineren Rollen mit der schwarzen Kunststoffspule. 

Im 1983er -Katalog waren dann andere Multirollen vorhanden, die Sigma-Multirollen. 

Fotos aus der Shakespeare Anglerfibel 1980


----------



## Wattwanderer (9. Juli 2022)

Moin,
mir ist vor kurzem eine Shakespeare 2151 "zugelaufen". Leider nackig ohne Beschreibung und Verpackung. Sie ist in einem top Zustand und war nach meiner Einschätzung wenig bis gar nicht im Einsatz. Auf der Suche nach brauchbaren Infos bin ich letztendlich doch wieder hier im Forum gelandet. Es ist mir nicht gelungen an ein Prospekt/ Katalog, geschweige denn ein Handbuch zu gelangen.
Kann mir jemand vielleicht folgende Fragen beantworten:
1. Was für ein Produktionsjahr? Meine Rolle hat grüne Applikationen. Es gib diese aber auch in rot.
2. Ist es für mich als interessiertem Laien möglich, die Rolle zur Pflege und Reinigung zu zerlegen, oder sollgte ich das besser einer Fachwerkstatt überlassen?
3. Hat jemand eine Anleitung oder ein Handbuch für mich? Eine PDF von o.a. Anlerfibel wäre schon super.
4. Was sind für diese Rolle die geeigneten Fischarten und die sinnvollste Leine? Es ist nämlich meine einzige Multirolle und habe daher null Erfahrungen damit.

Im Voraus ganz lieben Dank!

Hier noch ein paar Bilder. Der Aufkleber mit der 45 ist die momentane Schnurstärke.


----------



## Hecht100+ (9. Juli 2022)

Wattwanderer 
Herzlich willkommen hier im Anglerboard.
Zu deinen Fragen, 
Herstellungszeitpunkt ist ab 1978 bis 1980 in grün, denn ab 1981 stand die  Seawonder-Serie im Katalog. Die Daten und Fotos für diese Rollen sind oben schon mal eingestellt worden, ist aus der Anglerfibel 1978.
Mit dem Zerlegen ist das so eine Sache, was der eine Laie kann kann der andere Laie noch lange nicht. Es ist keine Hexerei, aber....
Zu den Fischen, früher wurde diese Rolle fürs leichte Meeresfischen benutzt, 300 mtr. 0,50 mm Schnur ist ja schon eine Ansage. Für Südnorwegen wäre sie auf jeden Fall passend, vermutlich kann sie auch mehr. 
Anleitung habe ich leider nicht für dich.


----------



## Wattwanderer (9. Juli 2022)

Danke Hecht 1000+,

Sorry, ich konnte meinen o.a. Beitrag nicht mehr editieren. Danke für Deine Begrüßung! 

Zu meiner Frage 1 habe ich oben gelesen, dass die Rolle gemäß den Katalogen von 1980 bis1982 gebaut sein muss. Dennoch bleibt die Frage, wann genau. Die Produktionsnummer ist ja auf einem Foto zu sehen.
Das mit dem Zerlegen schätze ich natürlich genauso ein wie du. Ich habe vor kurzem alle meine 10 Stationärrollen aus den 80 ern zerlegt. Das waren neben Shakespeare auch DAM und ABU. Laufen alle wieder einwandfrei. Sie waren halt etwas verharzt nach all den Jahren. Die 2151 ist halt meine einzige Multirolle. Da wollte ich halt mal fragen, ob es da spezielles zu beantworten gibt.

Die Verwendung als Meeresrolle habe ich schon im Hinterkopf. Ich denke zusätzlich als Rolle zum Waller angeln? 

Ich habe nach der Geburt meines Sohnes Ende der 80er aufgehört zu Angeln. Jetzt als Ruheständler habe ich wieder Zeit und Spass dran und arbeite mich langsam wieder rein.


----------



## Hecht100+ (9. Juli 2022)

Wattwanderer schrieb:


> Zu meiner Frage 1 habe ich oben gelesen, dass die Rolle gemäß den Katalogen von 1980 bis1982 gebaut sein muss. Dennoch bleibt die Frage, wann genau. Die Produktionsnummer ist ja auf einem Foto zu sehen.


Nochmal, deine grüne Rolle stand 1978, 1979 und 1980 im Katalog. Gerade noch mal nachgeschaut. Im Katalog 1981 stand sie nicht drin, dafür ist sie dann 1982 noch einmal aufgeführt worden. Und ab 1983 wurde die Serie dann durch die Sigma-Multirollen-Serie ersetzt. 
Wenn du schon deine Stationärrollen zerlegt hast solltest du auch die Multi zerlegen können. Im Vorsichtsfalle viele Fotos machen pro Zerlegungsschritt, hilft beim Zusammenbau ungemein. Und mit Waller sollte die Rolle keine Probleme haben, eher der Waller mit der Rolle.

Das einzige was ich noch gerne wissen würde ist dieser Satz:


Wattwanderer schrieb:


> Auf der Suche nach brauchbaren Infos bin ich letztendlich doch wieder hier im Forum gelandet.



Wieso wieder???


----------



## Hecht100+ (9. Juli 2022)

Ach so, die Seriennummer. Ich kann dir zu diesen Nummern nichts sagen, die waren schon bei der ersten roten Noris-Shakespeare wie auch bei der zweiten roten Shakespeare Serie vorhanden, warum die dann nur 4stellig ist, als durchlaufende Nummer erscheint mir das als zu gering. Ich würde annehmen, das da mehr als maximal 9999 Rollen von Hergestellt wurden. Und nach 9999 müßte dann ja wieder mit 0001 angefangen werden.

Edit: Olympic-Rolle und No-Name-Rolle haben auch so eine Nummern und das Made in Japan unten eingestanzt


----------



## Wattwanderer (9. Juli 2022)

Vielen Dank für deine Infos!

Mit den Seriennummern kommen wir offensichtlich kaum weiter. Zum Alter habe ich deine folgenden Aussagen als Grundlage genommen:



Hecht100+ schrieb:


> .... waren von 1967 bis 1977 in Rot erhältlich.... Laut Katalog war das nächste Modell dann in Grün gehalten, .....





Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Im Katalog 1980 wurde dann die neue Bremse als hochsensible Fliehkraftbremse beworben, die Rollen 2150, 2151 und 2154 sind umgestaltet worden auf leichtere Plastikspulen, ....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 376057
> 
> ...


Also ist meine zum ersten mal im 1980er Katalog zu sehen. Gebaut sein kann sie theoretisch bereit 1979 als Modell 1980.

Meiner Rolle ist daher definitiv erstmals im Katalog 1980 erwähnt:


Und dann im Nachtrag zu meinem ersten Beitrag:



Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Nochmal, deine grüne Rolle stand 1978, 1979 und 1980 im Katalog. Gerade noch mal nachgeschaut. Im Katalog 1981 stand sie nicht drin, dafür ist sie dann 1982 noch einmal aufgeführt worden. Und ab 1983 wurde die Serie dann durch die Sigma-Multirollen-Serie ersetzt....
> 
> Wieso wieder???


Also das sie 1981 nicht drin stand konnte ich daher bis dahin nicht wissen. Es erscheint aber auch nicht ganz ausgeschlossen, dass sie auch in diesem Jahr vermarktet wurde. Und 1982 war dann das letzte Jahr. Ja, nee, is klar!
Ich hoffe, ich habe dich richtig interpretiert.

Und um deine Frage: "Wieso wieder?" zu beantworten. Die ersten Infos zu meiner Rolle habe hier in diesem Trööt gefunden. Dannach habe ich Stunden im Netz verbracht aber leider ohne befriedigenden Erfolg. Daher bin ich "wieder" hierher zurück gekommen, um meine Fragen los zu werden.
Und das hat mir ja letztendlich auch weiter geholfen. Zwar noch nicht bis zum letzten Detail, aber die wichtigsten Details kenne ich dank deiner Hilfe jetzt.

Vielleicht bist du bereit, aus dem Katalog 1980 oder 1982 die relevanten Seiten hier einzustellen. Würde mich sehr freuen. Dann hätte ich alles was ich mir gewünscht habe.


----------



## Hecht100+ (9. Juli 2022)

Wattwanderer schrieb:


> Also ist meine zum ersten mal im 1980er Katalog zu sehen. Gebaut sein kann sie theoretisch bereit 1979 als Modell 1980.


Nein, deine ist als grüne das erste Mal im Katalog von 1978 zu sehen.   Und die Katalogseiten schicke ich dir per PN.


----------



## Wattwanderer (9. Juli 2022)

Moin Heiner, 
vielen Dank für deine Post!
Dir ist bestimmt entgangen, dass meine Rolle die mit der schwarzen Kunststoffspule ist wie du auf meinen ersten vier Bildern erkennen kannst.
Grün ab 78, da hast du recht. Grün mit Kunststoffspulen ab 80. Quod erat demonstrandum.
Nochmals lieben Dank für deine Mühe!


----------



## Hecht100+ (9. Juli 2022)

Katalog 1978 2151 schwarze Spule


----------



## ragbar (10. Juli 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Sigma-Multirollen


Wovon ich die kleinste hatte.Glaube,das war die 240er,und dann auch noch mit Plastikspule.
Händler hatte abgeraten, und auf sparen für eine Ambassadeur geraten.
Weil man mit der Sigma nicht werfen konnte,sagte er.
Anyway,hab ich mit der Rolle viele Fische gefangen. Auch geworfen.
Off topic aus.


----------



## Wattwanderer (10. Juli 2022)

Moin,

dass die Rolle schon ab 1978 eine schwarze Spule hatte, habe ich nicht erkannt. Da hast du natürlich recht, Heiner. 
Jetzt stellt sich aber die Frage, ob die Umstellung auf eine leichtere Kunsstoffspule ab 1980 auch optisch erkennbar ist?
Bei genauer Betrachtung ist m.E. zu erkennen, das die erleichterten Spulen einen kleineren Durchmesser haben. Das würde ja auch erklären, warum die neuere Version 50g leichter ist: 435g zu 385g.
Der Abstand von Spulenrand zu Rollenrand ist bei den 80er f.f. innen größer. An den Aussenseiten ist der in grün gehaltene Bereich im Verhältnis zu dem Rest in Edelstahl aber gleich geblieben. Wobei die Bildqualität der 1978er Katalogseite nicht so berauschend ist.

Daher bin ich weiter der Auffassung, dass ich im Besitz der zweiten Serie ab 1980 bin.

Aber sei`s drum. Ich kann mich auch täuschen. Ich bin froh, eine so schöne Rolle zu haben. Zusammen mit meinem restlichen "Altbestand" bin ich gut für künftige Aufgaben gerüstet. Die Qualität meiner Rollen ist doch im Allgemeinen um einiges besser als diejenigen, die es heute gibt, wie ich hier so nachlesen durfte.

Was ich mich aber frage ist, ob es nachteilig ist, dass meine Rolle im Vergleich zu den größeren keine automatischen Schnurführung besitzt. Ich hatte die Rolle noch nicht im Einsatz, da ich sie erst wenige Tage besitze. Ich hoffe, dass die Schnur dennoch ordentlich auf der Spule abgelegt wird.

Hier nochmal die entsprechenden Bilder, auf denen ich meine These aufbaue.





Katalog Modell 78





Katalog Model 80






Mein Modell

Schönen Sonntag noch!


----------



## Wattwanderer (12. Juli 2022)

Moin und Petri!

Nachtrag: Heute hatte ich Zugriff auf eine Küchenwaage. Meine Rolle wiegt mit ca. 200m 45er  439 Gramm. Damit ist sie definitiv aus der zweiten Serie 1980 f.f.


----------

